# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Pse djemve nuk u mjafton një vajzë për ta dashuruar?

## enes bajrami

Pse djemte ne pergjithesi dhe pse jan te dashuruar me nje vajz dhe pse e duan shum perseri kan syt tek vajzat e tjera dhe vazhdimisht i ngacmojn??? Mendoni se nqs nje djal ngacmon nje vajz tjeter ai nuk ka dashuri te paster ndaj te dashures se tij ose ngacmimet i ben per qejf dhe vajzen qe dashuron nuk e leshon nga duart...

----------


## _Morena_

Sepse ajo tjetra e ka ndryshe ne krahasim me ate qe ka e dashura e atij .

----------


## Dar_di

> Pse djemte ne pergjithesi dhe pse jan te dashuruar me nje vajz dhe pse e duan shum perseri kan syt tek vajzat e tjera dhe vazhdimisht i ngacmojn??? Mendoni se nqs nje djal ngacmon nje vajz tjeter ai nuk ka dashuri te paster ndaj te dashures se tij ose ngacmimet i ben per qejf dhe vajzen qe dashuron nuk e leshon nga duart...


Ka lloje çunash që janë të flaktë dhe nuk u mjafton një vajzë, por dëshirojnë të kenë mbase raporte edhe me më shumë të tjera. Zakonisht, në këtë aspekt i tërheq bukuria fizike që mund të ketë një vajzë tjetër. Varet edhe nga kultura dhe edukata personale, familjare dhe shoqërore që kanë këta tipa. Megjithëkëtë, e cilësoj si të pa arsyeshme në aspektin moral dhe njerëzor.

Syri zgjedh të bukurën, por në këtë rast, mbase do të vlente thënia: Kshyr me sy e s`është për ty.  :shkelje syri: 

Dar_di

----------


## toni54

disave se jo te gjitheve sikur vajzave qe sju dilet veq me nje djale ....

----------


## mario_kingu

well varet nese ajo qe ke ne kra eshte me nje sy :P
por nga ana tjeter syri vete tek e bukura si nga ana e vajzave edhe cunat 
po kap veten time ne kete rast me ate qe dua qe sot e kam gruan time as me vete mendja ta tradhtoj ose te ngacmoj vajz tjeter,
por ama syri me vete kur shikoj ndonje vajz qe i ka nxhjer jasht [si per keq si per mi

----------


## hot_prinz

Nese nje mashkull deshiron qe femra e tij ta ndegjoje, i duhet vetem te bisedoje me nje tjeter.

_Liza Minnelli_


 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kleadoni

> Pse djemte ne pergjithesi dhe pse jan te dashuruar me nje vajz dhe pse e duan shum perseri kan syt tek vajzat e tjera dhe vazhdimisht i ngacmojn??? Mendoni se nqs nje djal ngacmon nje vajz tjeter ai nuk ka dashuri te paster ndaj te dashures se tij ose ngacmimet i ben per qejf dhe vajzen qe dashuron nuk e leshon nga duart...


Qeni qe leh nuk ha - thote populli. 
Por varet dhe nga lloji ngacmimit qe ben, sepse nese ne sy te te dashures ben ndonje gjest " te ekzagjeruar" atehere po qe duhet shqyrtuar mire kjo pune.

----------


## mia@

Meshkujve ju mjafton vetem nje vajze per te dashuruar, por jo per tu ''shoqeruar''. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lexuesi_

Nuk jan te gjithe djemt njesoj e as te gjitha femrat njesoj, dallojn njerezit.

----------


## teta

e kam lexuar nga nje psikolog i cili thoshte:

*mashkulli ka nevojen e trupit te femres,derisa femra ka nevoje per dashurin e mashkullit!*

----------


## toni54

per me dashuru eshte diqka tjeter e me shiku me sy eshte diqka tjeter....dikush e ka ves te keq kete po qka me ba aiii smundet me i bere hyzmet qasaj gruje qe ka e kisha po shikoj dikah tjeter....ama edhe syte smundte bre kerkush me i ndal ani tash ne kohe te sodit qysh po e ndjekin moden hahahah

----------


## elidonuk

I mjafon si si mjaftoka? sjan te gjith ashtu si mendojn gocat!! Thauj pse vajzave su mjafton  vetem nje djal, por jo te gjithave sigurisht,  se kemi njohur dhe nga ato lloj qe su del nje apo dy po duan me shume.

----------


## land

Pyetja ne titullin e temes eshte parashtruar gabim . Bukuria e cdo gjeje dhe sidomos e femres, ADHUROHET nga te dyja palet.

Kur kalon nje femer e bukur *djemte thone - Ah, ta kisha* (ate) ! - *Vajzat thone - Ah, te isha* (si ajo) ! 

Adhurimi eshte i njejte nga te dyja palet , vetem se bie ne kategorine e Conflict of interest.

----------

favam (25-01-2019)

----------


## ~Geri~

diversiteti femeror eshte me sinjikativ se ai mashkullor.Megjithate njeriu duhet te jete racional mos kerkoje me shume se 4  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

Sepse ka meshkuj qe nuk u mjafton vetem ajo qe kane...Duan te shikojne per me teper dhe pak me larg se rrethi i çiftit.Dhe gabojne duke i bere keq vetes dhe atyre qe i duan!

----------


## Shpend Hajdari

> Pse djemte ne pergjithesi dhe pse jan te dashuruar me nje vajz dhe pse e duan shum perseri kan syt tek vajzat e tjera dhe vazhdimisht i ngacmojn??? Mendoni se nqs nje djal ngacmon nje vajz tjeter ai nuk ka dashuri te paster ndaj te dashures se tij ose ngacmimet i ben per qejf dhe vajzen qe dashuron nuk e leshon nga duart...


Nese nje djal eshte ne lidhe me nje femer dhe ngacmon nje tjeter atehere ai nuk ka dashuri te sinqert per asnjeren, te dyja ato i sheh vetem si trupa femror (te mos them vetem per sex) dhe asgje me shume. 
Dashuria e vertet duhet te jete ndryshe, ne "Dashuri te vertet nuk ka me fal".

----------


## ~Geri~

> Sepse ka meshkuj qe nuk u mjafton vetem ajo qe kane...Duan te shikojne per me teper dhe pak me larg se rrethi i çiftit.Dhe gabojne duke i bere keq vetes dhe atyre qe i duan!


Po te ishte ligji i shamise meshkuj skishin se cfare te shikonin dhe keshtu askush nuk do ishte tunduese e dashurise se ciftit.Kur burri shkon ne shtepi e shikon gruan me pizhame apo tuta sporti apo fustan shtepie dhe del ne rruge e shikon vajza te lyera, sportive, klasike, te reja bionde, brune, me boje tkuqe etj normalisht qe tek ai do nxitet ndjenja e tradhetise.Te vendoset ligji per shamine edhe e shikon se sa e dobishme do ishte per ciftet mostundimi i femrave te tjera.Sa i rendesishem do ishte shamia per te mbuluar bukurine ne rruge dhe per ta zbuluar bukurine e gruas ne shtepi me burrin e saj.

----------


## s0ni

> Po te ishte ligji i shamise meshkuj skishin se cfare te shikonin dhe keshtu askush nuk do ishte tunduese e dashurise se ciftit.Kur burri shkon ne shtepi e shikon gruan me pizhame apo tuta sporti apo fustan shtepie dhe del ne rruge e shikon vajza te lyera, sportive, klasike, te reja bionde, brune, me boje tkuqe etj normalisht qe tek ai do nxitet ndjenja e tradhetise.Te vendoset ligji per shamine edhe e shikon se sa e dobishme do ishte per ciftet mostundimi i femrave te tjera.Sa i rendesishem do ishte shamia per te mbuluar bukurine ne rruge dhe per ta zbuluar bukurine e gruas ne shtepi me burrin e saj.


Ja i mbuluam te gjitha grate, nuk i shikon syri mashkullit vajza me veshje klasike, sportive etj etj. Po kur jane keto gra perjashta dhe shohin meshkujt qe vishen me kemisha e kollare, me jelek, me kostum etj. etj. si do ja bejne hallin kur vijne ne shtepi dhe burri i tyre eshte pa rrujt, pa krehur floket, duke pare TV? Sa e rendesishme eshte ndershmeria. Ndershmerine po nuk e pate, per fat te keq edhe me cercaf te mbulosh gruan, nuk e arrin dot.

----------


## ~Geri~

> Ja i mbuluam te gjitha grate, nuk i shikon syri mashkullit vajza me veshje klasike, sportive etj etj. Po kur jane keto gra perjashta dhe shohin meshkujt qe vishen me kemisha e kollare, me jelek, me kostum etj. etj. si do ja bejne hallin kur vijne ne shtepi dhe burri i tyre eshte pa rrujt, pa krehur floket, duke pare TV? Sa e rendesishme eshte ndershmeria. Ndershmerine po nuk e pate, per fat te keq edhe me cercaf te mbulosh gruan, nuk e arrin dot.


Vajzat te ulin syckat dhe mos shikojne vetem burrat e tyre.Cdo njeri keshtu do jetoje jeten ne cift sikur jeton ne ishullin e dashurise.Burrat qe vijne pa kref dhe leshko mos i lejoni ne shtepi.Sa here qe nje burre do ta shikoj gruan e bukur duhet ti thote grua do dalim.Me shume zbukurohen grate kur shkojne tek shoqa se kur eshte para burrit.

----------


## s0ni

Femrat si meshkujt, pa dallim vishen bukur kur dalin per raste. Per darke me shoqerine, per ditelindje, per festa, per nje kafe, per vizita, ne aeroport eshte mesa normale qe te dalin te veshur mire. Keto jane normat e shoqerise dhe jetes. Kur jemi ne shtepi dhe me tuta dhe leshko ka raste qe do te rrijme sepse do c'lodhemi nga stresi i punes, jetes, dites, problemet qe hasim. Te dija me te madh ne moshe se vetja, por me kete qe the mesiper paskam gabuar. Nuk eshte problemi tek mbulesa, ulja e syve por tek karakteri i njeriut. Me keto qe thua ti, nese cdo fetar mendon si ti, ne mendimin tim keni karakter te dobet, jeni te pa bese. Biles as nuk kam pse te ia vej fajin fese, eshte gabim mendimi yt si individ.

----------

